# All around general purpose dog?



## MatthewB (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm usually up in the goat and chicken forums. I've been wanting to get myself a dog, but I do not want, nor do I have the need for, a huge dog such a pyrenese. I have a small operation, just two nubian does and a dozen hens, and a 1/4 acre garden. I have a mini schnauzer that's an inside pet, but I would love to have a good, loyal, dependable dog to keep outdoors 90% of the time. I don't want anything bigger than 50 or 60 lbs. One that will follow where I go, and not have the urge to run the horses next door or eat a chicken, but courageous enough to chase a fox or raccoon away. I've had some coyotes sniffing around, and I think if I had a dog out by the barn they wouldn't be as tempted to sneak up. I've been thinking maybe some sort of collie, but aren't they more of a herding dog? I'd love to hear your input and experience. I would like to adopt one from the shelter, I just want to know which breeds would be best in the gene pool of a mutt, if I don't buy purebred. Oh and btw- only part of our land is fenced (for the goats) so I want a dog that is a homebody, not prone to roam too far...


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

No breed is suitable for an unfenced area. ALL dogs may roam at one time or another and get into trouble. 

But for an all-around great farm dog, look at American Bulldogs. Pit bulls are awesome too. My Pit bull never leaves the yard but we live 1/4 mile off the road and always shut the gate when we are gone. And she's inside at night.
They are good visual deterants to would-be intruders but in reality are pretty worthless as guard dogs because they are very people-oriented. She is great against small predators though and is reliable around all of the livestock.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd vote for a boxer mix. They are people loyal, and once you let them know which animals belong to them, they will chase any others off. Boxers have a hunting instinct, so you have to be firm at the beginning until they "get it", but they are smart and easy to train. 
I trained mine to the word "kitty". Any "kitty" is to be left alone whether feathered, hoofed, or two legged.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 18, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> No breed is suitable for an unfenced area. ALL dogs may roam at one time or another and get into trouble.


I'd pen the dog up inside the fence around the barn at night, but during the day when I'm out and about I'd like a dog that will stick around close to me, not bolt as soon as the gate is open.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Most any mix breed would do that. Avoid all of the hunting, hound and bird dog breeds since they tend to want to go hunting if you are not with them. Most of the working breeds should be find. Avoid most of the herding breeds....many of them will try to constantly work livestock and really need a job to be happy.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree, avoid the hunting and herding breeds . That said you can occasionally find a working washout who shows little to no interest in livestock. Look at breed rescues, and in the case of the herding breeds ask if the dog has been around stock at all and if it showed interest. You need the dog in a fenced area for his own safety as well as to keep him from wandering. Many dogs have a prey drive no matter what they were bred for, so any dog will have to be trained to get along with the other animals. Some dogs that come to mind would be a well bred golden, rough collie/smooth , samoyed, american eskimo, doberman, rotweiler. Or crosses with those.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

The Airedales were used as general farm dogs in the past - don't have the prey drive of working/hunting dogs, but imposing enough to protect their homes and stock.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

This may go against many of the earlier posts, but we have been visiting many Amish farms in our neighborhood. (horse training, pigs purchasing, lumber purchasing, veggies, poultry processing, metal purchasing and about a dozen other reasons) Every one of the farms seem to have a Heeler. Of course they have been good around people. Some stand offish, some very friendly, but none mean when we were there - of course a night time intruder may be different. Since the Amish community is quite tight-knit, most of these dogs may be closely related and come from one or two breeders in the community. Perhpas they are not indicative of general population of Heelers, but I do have a friend with an unrelated Blue heeler and she is a mighty fine dog and doesn't mess with her horses. I think you'd be hard pressed to get a Heeler to go to far from it's owner!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

A Mutt will work. but they might eat your chickens.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

cowbelle said:


> The Airedales were used as general farm dogs in the past - don't have the prey drive of working/hunting dogs, but imposing enough to protect their homes and stock.


MANY dales still have strong hunting instincts and many are returned to breeders or sent to the pound because it ate the family cat.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

My grandparents had a boxer/pit bull mix that was THE best farm dog ever. She was actually what most people want from a LGD just not as big. She knew who and what belonged, was good with kids, and strangers when introduced properly. When my grandparents had been out, she insisted on checking the house out before they went in.


----------



## libbypayne8 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Boxer that has been with us for nine years. She would never harm any of my livestock, is great with children and would be protective when needed. However I don't think I would recommend the breed to you because, in my experience Boxers are not home bodies. They won't roam far, but they will roam. Mine was VERY athletic in her younger years and would easily jump an eight foot fence without climbing at all. I ended up having to fence the whole place with 8' chain link and then run the invisible electric fence (the underground stuff with the colar) to keep her 8' away from the fence so she couldn't get over it. Granted, this dog was a rescue with some seperation issues, but I have heard of other people that had similar problems. 
I do want to say that I think your first step really must be fencing. Any dog will roam if they are free to, even the most loyal. You need to keep them contained for their own safety. The last thing you want is for your new friend to get run over or shot. That's just my opinion, but I feel very strongly about it. Good luck with your new dog. I hope you get many years of great friendship and service.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You like schnauzers. How about a giant schnauzer. I've never had one but I understand they can be boundary trained. They are used in SAR and other advanced training modes.


----------

